# Ash for fence posts?



## sachsmo (Feb 28, 2012)

We have many White Ash (dead) on the property. How would these hold up?

The woods is pretty dense, so most look like telephone poles.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 28, 2012)

Ash in MY damp ground will last about 5 years, if i'm lucky...

Rob


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 28, 2012)

You probably wouldn't like replacing them in the not so distant future. Stick with Osage Orange, or Cedar, if you have it.


----------



## Talltom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ash rots very quickly here - within months if in ground contact. Good wood for spalting but not for fence posts. Black locust was the preferred wood for fence posts. Very rot resistant and small, weedy trees that aren't good for much else. Mostly replaced by PT now. I have some black locust posts in a split rail fence that have lasted 25 years.


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Talltom said:


> Ash rots very quickly here - within months if in ground contact. Good wood for spalting but not for fence posts. Black locust was the preferred wood for fence posts. Very rot resistant and small, weedy trees that aren't good for much else. Mostly replaced by PT now. I have some black locust posts in a split rail fence that have lasted 25 years.



Second that. Locust will be there long after the ash is history. I use it all the time for in-ground structures. Just be sure to skin the bark.


----------



## BlueRider (Feb 29, 2012)

Ash is a wonderful wood to work with. It iseasy to dry, cuts achines routs sands and finishes easily. It can be finished t look like oak or left blond or painted. It is great for furniture but I would not use it outside, even as painted exterior trim on a house.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 29, 2012)

*Thanks for the replies*

I have a butt load of telephone pole Ash from 12 on up to 30+. Damned Ash Borer killed them all!

Mostly thinking along the line of a timber "guard rail" over the ditch.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 29, 2012)

Didn't they use Ash for paddle wheelers?


----------



## Mrbouncyballs (May 21, 2020)

What if the posts were coated in tar, and or concrete?


----------



## lone wolf (May 21, 2020)

Talltom said:


> Ash rots very quickly here - within months if in ground contact. Good wood for spalting but not for fence posts. Black locust was the preferred wood for fence posts. Very rot resistant and small, weedy trees that aren't good for much else. Mostly replaced by PT now. I have some black locust posts in a split rail fence that have lasted 25 years.


Plus 1 on the Black locust.


----------



## Marine5068 (May 31, 2020)

Talltom said:


> Ash rots very quickly here - within months if in ground contact. Good wood for spalting but not for fence posts. Black locust was the preferred wood for fence posts. Very rot resistant and small, weedy trees that aren't good for much else. Mostly replaced by PT now. I have some black locust posts in a split rail fence that have lasted 25 years.


Its all cedar for fence posts here(or PT).
We burn that good hard Locust, Orange and all the Ash that's dying from EAB.
Before there was PT lumber, my Dad used Spruce for his fence posts dipped in tar and surrounded by tamped gravel in the hole.
They also lasted 25 years before rotting off at the top of the hole, and that's up here in the snow belt.


----------

